# Photo restoration company - Special prices



## photo-repair (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello Members,

This is specially for all photographers, labs and photo restoration companies.
we are the new company in photo restoration work but have good and experienced photo restoration artists. we would like to work with the wholesale rates. our site is http://www.online-photo-restoration.com

Our prices for photographers are :

Minor restoration : $5/photo
Medium Restoratin : $10/photo
Major Restoratin : $15/photo

Color correction : $5/photo . 

Delivery time is 48 - 72 hours.

these charges does not include a print.. we just e-mail you your snap back and you can print it from the near lab. 

For bulk we we can provide special prices. Let us know for any details. So this is the best chance to outsource your work and earn good profit.

Joe Eyster.

Online photo Restoration.


----------

